# Phalaenopsis schilleriana



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 9, 2021)

This is a bit late but here it is!
This one bloomed every year like a clock work around Valentine’s Day in the last four years but always with only 6-7 flowers each time.
This year, it gave me its best ever blooming!
very strongly scented with sweet rose fragrance  perfect for stay in Valentine’s 

*** If you view this photo without loggin in, then the image will appear tiny.


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2021)

My schill is blooming now and all the blooms have been open about two weeks. Adore
the subtle fragrance. Poor thing, I keep my big nose in it every time I pass by.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2021)

Well bloomed. Such a rewarding species. Has it kept the 5-6 leaves usually?


----------



## Martin (Apr 10, 2021)

Looks like a linebreed one. Very full round flowers and good color. First class schilli!
Mine has also flowered around Valentine. I brought it home instead of roses. The sweet fragrance was a pleasure.


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2021)

That is superb.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well bloomed. Such a rewarding species. Has it kept the 5-6 leaves usually?



No, it would maintain 3-4 leaves as it always grew one new leaf a year and lost one. 
But then this past one year, it grew two new leaves. I guess it has finally decided to pick up a speed a bit. 
Such a root champion, though! The pot is full of roots and I'm not looking forward to repotting it whenever that might be!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2021)

Martin said:


> Looks like a linebreed one. Very full round flowers and good color. First class schilli!
> Mine has also flowered around Valentine. I brought it home instead of roses. The sweet fragrance was a pleasure.


Yes. Both parents are bred for dark round flowers. 
I really like the fact that this pink flowered plant blooms on around Valentine's Day since I stopped buying red roses. So hard to find and a bit expensive on the actual day. Plus, todays roses seem to be without fragrance.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2021)

emydura said:


> That is superb.


Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2021)

abax said:


> My schill is blooming now and all the blooms have been open about two weeks. Adore
> the subtle fragrance. Poor thing, I keep my big nose in it every time I pass by.


Enjoy it


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 10, 2021)

Very nice schill, looks very beefy. Can't wait to see you bloom it as an adult with 30-something flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

beautiful leaves. Very pink flowers


----------



## GuRu (Apr 11, 2021)

Great sight your Phal. schilleriana.  
I can confirm the annual blooming like clockwork because mine does the same way.....but so far the maximum flower count was 8 flowers, also this year.
I was a bit too late due to other activities, maybe even too lazy to take a photo but that's life. Also the patterns on the leaves are great and defintely a good reason to grow this plant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Very nice schill, looks very beefy. Can't wait to see you bloom it as an adult with 30-something flowers!


I had given up on it and ready to accept the low flower count. Now, I'm looking forward to next year's bloom. 
Or maybe another few years of 17-20 flowers before making another big jump. 
I'm going to keep it and find out.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> beautiful leaves. Very pink flowers


Bred for dark pink. 
I love the leaves on these species. I wish I had kept my Phalaenopsis philippinensis. Oh, well..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Great sight your Phal. schilleriana.
> I can confirm the annual blooming like clockwork because mine does the same way.....but so far the maximum flower count was 8 flowers, also this year.
> I was a bit too late due to other activities, maybe even too lazy to take a photo but that's life. Also the patterns on the leaves are great and defintely a good reaso to grow this plant.


Thank you. 
Yes, it's worth keeping just for the leaves alone.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 15, 2021)

Can I ask where you sourced this plant from? Thanks!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 16, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Can I ask where you sourced this plant from? Thanks!


I got it off eBay in 2017 but the vendor was BigLeaf.


----------



## Marco (Apr 24, 2021)

very nice. Im sure the fragrance is fantastic as well


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2021)

Mine came from Mr. Lin too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2021)

abax said:


> Mine came from Mr. Lin too.


I bought two from him and kept this one because of darker flowers. 
He sold some more of the species bred for dark pink colors. 
I saw at leas two more rounds on eBay in the last couple of years.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice. Weird that it is so late. I can't believe you grow standard size Phal species!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Weird that it is so late. I can't believe you grow standard size Phal species!!!!


Note that it was in bloom back in February. I'm posting this late.


----------

